# Another leak, this time the upper hose leaking at water outlet



## TeslaRocks (Dec 14, 2015)

2012 Cruze LT 1 automatic, This car is something else, since 30,000 miles we have had the Tourqe converter seal replaced, cam seals, oil pan gasket, valve cover with the wonderful Pvc valve, the water pump leaks around the bolts and gasket when it gets real cold outside, and now at 96,000 miles the upper coolant hose sprung a leak right at the water outlet, I replaced hose and still a slight leak but not bad at all. But too the OEM HOSE CLAMP off and put a worm clamp at the radiator inlet because I got tired of trying to get the spring clamp back on. So now I will probably get another gates hose 23800 I believe and replace it with two brand new OEM Clamps if I can figure how to get it on at the radiator inlet. Anybody replace their upper hose could let me know how you got in there without taking something else apart to get that bottom spring clamp on. Ohh and we are out of the great powertrain warranty in September, so guess will be working on this POS of a car every month or whenever something takes a crap on it, which so far makes me want park it in the bad side of town and leave the key in it running maybe I can go get me a toyota then. Sorry just venting, I just love spending my weekend working on this great car.


----------



## TeslaRocks (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh and sorry about the 3 different post, my laptop is having a problem or that its just I've been up since 3pm yesterday, and I can not type this morning. I went to edit and it did not work so well.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

For the bottom hose clamp on the large coolant hose on the radiator I think you'll want to use something like these remote hose clamp pliers. 

I spent $40 on a pair, and yes it's money, but once you use them, you'll never regret it. It makes working with spring clamps a breeze. I actually have a set from Sears branded craftsman. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Flexib...4406&wl11=online&wl12=560657210&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## TeslaRocks (Dec 14, 2015)

Ya I got a pair of Spring clamp pliers and it worked getting it off, but trying to get it back on is a pain, not enough room for the end where you open up the clamp. Part of the body of the car gets in the way. 
I wish they still made those Craftsman ones, that looks to have a smaller end on it then most I have seen. 
I think maybe a 90 degree plier will will work.


----------



## TeslaRocks (Dec 14, 2015)

Forgot to mention my Spring clamp pliers are the Peformance tool ones, I picked them up at ORIELLYS FOR $37.00 bucks only to find out they sell on Amazon for $25.00. I was in a hurry to try to get things done that day. They work pretty well, just not in a tight space.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The water outlets are something of a common fail item. I think the outlet and a hose was redesigned in the process. That might be the problem you're running into - wrong hose for the old outlet.


----------



## TeslaRocks (Dec 14, 2015)

It is the upper radiator hose that goes from the radiator into the outlet that was leaking, the end of the hose was trash. Its all good now but don't think I like having a worm clamp on the radiator side.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

TeslaRocks said:


> Oh and sorry about the 3 different post, my laptop is having a problem or that its just I've been up since 3pm yesterday, and I can not type this morning. I went to edit and it did not work so well.


Don't worry about it, the Forum has been broken. However I was just able to use the reply with quote button so perhaps they fixed it!:go:


----------



## toofargone (Sep 22, 2020)

carbon02 said:


> For the bottom hose clamp on the large coolant hose on the radiator I think you'll want to use something like these remote hose clamp pliers.
> 
> I spent $40 on a pair, and yes it's money, but once you use them, you'll never regret it. It makes working with spring clamps a breeze. I actually have a set from Sears branded craftsman.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Flexib...4406&wl11=online&wl12=560657210&wl13=&veh=sem


I bought the same remote hose clamp tool, and I still have had a very hard time getting that oem clamp put in the radiator inlet, for the clamp to slide into place it has to be squeezed absolutely all the way and the hose clamp just can't seem to grip it to that level, I will try squeezing the clamp with the tool first, then move the hose with clamp and all together into the radiator inlet to see if that works, any other's have had a better experience installing the upper radiator hose? how did you manage to get the oem in the radiator inlet, it's a real hassle there is not enough room to get any tool in there to squeeze the oem hose clamp. I was going to fall back and just use a worm gear hose clamp but I know those loosen over time with the temp changes.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I replaced the original factory line hose with a ACDelco professional hose. The hose itself is slightly larger diameter, requiring the hose clamp to go beyond fully open, exactly as you describe. 

I ordered a few clamps from these guys. I think the one I linked to was the brand used. The edges of the hose clamp are beveled as to not cut the hose, and there's no screw slots like a "standard clamp" that can extrude. 






ABA Blue Hose Clamp : Bel-Metric, Metric Hardware, Metric Fasteners, Metric Bolts, Metric Nuts & Time-Sert Thread Repair


Bel-Metric : ABA Blue Hose Clamp - License Plate Fasteners Flange Bolts 10.9 Metric Nuts Metric Washers Allen Head Fasteners Small Wrench JIS Bolts 8.8 Metric Studs Metric Screws Drain Plugs and Gaskets Body Clips . Rivets . Fasteners Vacuum Connectors Metric Hoses Metric Clamps Brake Lines ...



www.belmetric.com





Yes I spent like $10 for two clamps shipped. Somewhere I read they are factory equipment for BMW or Volvo. Yes they aren't constant tension clamps, but I needed a solution, as I was pulling this apart in winter, in a non heated garage. 

1.5 years latter and the hose is ok.


----------



## DIYCruze2013 (6 mo ago)

Any update on this thread Toofargone? Ran into the same issue, couldn't get it with remote clamps either. Really curious how others have solved this successfully and haven't found much online in terms of complaints. I may need to make my own post about it and see what I can get


----------

